
Orchard Supply Hardware and the Mediocrity of Millionaires - panic
http://samquinones.com/reporters-blog/2018/08/28/orchard-supply-hardware-and-the-mediocrity-of-millionaires/
======
masonic
The author claimed multiple times that OSH was "growing" without supporting
that claim. OSH has been closing stores for years, and I doubt there was any
year of the past 10 that showed any net growth of stores.

OSH was killed by consumers chasing price over service -- first to Home Depot,
later to Amazon.

